# Your Ideal tank



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

If time and money was not a concern (but space still is) what would your Ideal tank look like and what would it have in it not counting livestock?
I myself am pretty happy with my set up and would only change a few things.
For instance my tank has had every type of lighting there is and now it has MH but I would like to install LEDs, I just need the time to build the fixture.
I would also like to raise my entire rockwork off the bottom and only have it touching in 3 or 4 places. It is close to that now but not quite.
I am thinking of building a "rock" like the one in the picture but make it like a sort of cage that would cover most of the tank with 3 or 4 pieces going into the gravel. The entire structure will rest on this so that you would be able tio see under the structure all the way to the back, which would be dark.
That is my plan, whats yours?
(this rock like many of my rocks is hollow PVC covered in cement, this is during construction and after a few years in the tank)


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I drool over the salt water tanks at the pet store here. I would want something at least 200gals filled with live rock and timed lights so they go from daylight to moonlight and a few other settings on their own. On a beautiful wooden stand which would house the refuge. About 75gals or so. The live rock would be the kind with the corals and stuff attached on it that actually looks like it is swaying as you watch it. Stand would be sized to be just a little taller then my couch and that was it can be the backdrop to the couch. I'd rather go wide then tall and would love to have something more then 2 feet wide. As to decorations and stuff, well honestly, I would love to have something that looks a lot like the tank from Finding Nemo ya know? With Mount Wannahockaloogy. 

Sigh.........now THAT is a nice dream.......


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

can you give me a run down of how you cure the cement for use in the tank?


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> can you give me a run down of how you cure the cement for use in the tank?


Yes, step one, make the thing, step two, put it in some fresh water for a couple of weeks.
Then put it in your tank.
If you were building a massive concrete structure I would wait a couple of monthes with the thing in water but the rocks and other things I build don't have that much cement in them and I never had a problem.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would like to have a tank. (moved 8 months ago and haven't resetup.)

I think I paul_b tank that lasts for 40 years would be my ideal.

And even better ideal is for me to last 40 more years


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> And even better ideal is for me to last 40 more years


I am relatively sure I will not be here in 40 years, but my tank may be.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Paul B said:


> I am relatively I will not be here in 40 years, but my tank may be.


hopefully the tank will be given to the smithsonian. *old dude


----------

